# TTOC Stickers and Badges



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've done a search but as a new OC member I would like to see pics of where people have put their badges and stickers on their MK1s and what the general opinion of them is.

I'm tempted to go for the rear number plate surround as I've got a rusted security fixing bolt that needs drilling out and the number plates are starting to fade a little.

Also, will, the adhesive on the back of the online "gel" badge damage the paintwork if it's removed at a later date?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry no pics but I have mine fitted at the bottom of my number plates the center or corners of the plate look well IMOP


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Only the window sticker for me ;-)
Rear quarter window










I have number plate surrounds but bought before the TTOC ones came out :-(


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

The TTOC Numberplate Surrounds are very popular and we only have a handful left , we will be ordering some more of course but if you want some quickly order now :wink:


----------

